# 12 month anti social



## Goliaths_mom (Mar 15, 2013)

So, now we've determined that our GSD mix is not social, how do I get him to stop attacking the neighbors and their dogs at his 6am bathroom break?! He gives the poor neighbors a heart attack, makes their dog miserable and almost pulls me down. I appreciate him being so defensive, but he needs to know to "leave it" when I say so. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Well, *I* wouldn't appreciate my dog acting that way! Where is the threat?? Can you explain more about what you're seeing? The dog's background? If you're thinking he's 'protecting' you, your property, whatever, I think you need to unthink that one.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Until you get him under control...consider taking your dog out before or after your neighbors so there isn't any problems


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I spend alot of time outdoors with my 15 month old, playing with him, to desensitize him to the neighbors coming and going. He'll ignore them when he's engaged in play, but if he's just hanging around and barks, he's told "quiet" and it that fails then he's brought indoors. I'm sure he could give my non-GSD loving neighbors a heart attack too, if I let him, but it's pretty easy to make it clear to him that that's not allowed. If he's pulling you down you might consider a prong collar and maybe the help of a good trainer.


----------



## Goliaths_mom (Mar 15, 2013)

I see it at night or in the early morning before the sun comes up and small dogs are the problem. I can't avoid taking him out when the neighbors are around because I can't predict when they're going to be walking their dog past our yard. Plus, we have lots of neighbors who walk their dogs during weird hours and it would be a full time job trying to keep track of them. 

I do appreciate it because I'm rather small and incase someone had any ill intention, I would want them to understand that he's here and he's not going to allow them to hurt us (the nicer neighborhoods have been targets for home invasions in the past year) 

He is the same way, as long as I have a ball, or he has the ball, he completely ignores any distractions, and I can usually just say "Leave it" and he follows just fine...it's when it's dark that we have the issue. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goliaths_mom (Mar 15, 2013)

And as far as his history goes, he's been with us since he was 4 months old and was homeless for 2 weeks before the shelter got him. But before that, I'm pretty sure he had a good home, he was partially trained and has no fear aggression or fear of people period. It's just been since he's matured that he's lost his tolerance for small dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

